# Left pectoral muscle swelling?



## moldie

Does anyone experince this on a periodic basis? I think this is probably one of the trigger points too, as it is very tender. ------------------


----------



## Sisyphus

Ok, now you are going to think I am a hypochondriac!!Let me clarify - are you talking about like, the left side, beside your breast? Or kind of underneath it? If so.....hmmmmm, that spot flares up and gets sore in me. Also, my left lymph nodes under my arm pit - I am assuming its the lymph nodes - get so swollen and sore that I don't want to put my arm down. Is this similar to what you are talking about?


----------



## moldie

It is above and to the left of the breast. It is a soft tissue area/muscle that if you raise your arm while putting your hand on it, it will move. It is not underneath the arm pit, but still on the chest. Have you had a mammogram recently Sisyphus? Guess I'd mention to your doc to see what he thinks. ------------------


----------

